# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  ثبت نام من در ترمیم معدل ثبت نشده . چکار کنم

## خیار شور

سلام لطفا هر کس می تونه منو راهنمایی کنه<br>من حدودا یه هفته پبش رفتم برای ترمیم معدل دی ماه ثبت نام کردم ولی دیشب متوجه شدم که ثبت نام من ثبت نشده من هم شماره ی مسئول این کارا رو گیر آوردم و با اون تماس گرفتم و اونم گفت که هر کار کرده سامانه منو&nbsp;ثبت نام نمیکنه و گفت باز هم سعی خودشو میکنه و با توجه به اینکه فردا اولین امتحان ترمیم معدل هست به شدت به هم ریختم به نظر شما مشکل از چی میتونه باشه در ضمن من نظام قدیم بودم و به تازگی دفترچه اعزام به خدمت پست کردم<br>لطفا هر کس میتونه به من کمک کنه

----------


## Sari_Sheri

> سلام لطفا هر کس می تونه منو راهنمایی کنه<br>من حدودا یه هفته پبش رفتم برای ترمیم معدل دی ماه ثبت نام کردم ولی دیشب متوجه شدم که ثبت نام من ثبت نشده من هم شماره ی مسئول این کارا رو گیر آوردم و با اون تماس گرفتم و اونم گفت که هر کار کرده سامانه منو&nbsp;ثبت نام نمیکنه و گفت باز هم سعی خودشو میکنه و با توجه به اینکه فردا اولین امتحان ترمیم معدل هست به شدت به هم ریختم به نظر شما مشکل از چی میتونه باشه در ضمن من نظام قدیم بودم و به تازگی دفترچه اعزام به خدمت پست کردم<br>لطفا هر کس میتونه به من کمک کنه


بهتره ی سر ب مرکز امتحانات آموزش پرورش بزنید اونا حتما میتونن کمکتون کنن

----------


## معصومه زهرا

ولا من یکی که چیزی تو این مورد نمیتونم بهت بگم دوست عزیز اما انشاالله درست میشه
توکل کن بخدا 
.
.
واقعا از بیکفایتیه یه سریا ادم گریش میگیره خصوصا تو سال کنکور  :Yahoo (31):

----------


## Malakitii

> سلام لطفا هر کس می تونه منو راهنمایی کنه<br>من حدودا یه هفته پبش رفتم برای ترمیم معدل دی ماه ثبت نام کردم ولی دیشب متوجه شدم که ثبت نام من ثبت نشده من هم شماره ی مسئول این کارا رو گیر آوردم و با اون تماس گرفتم و اونم گفت که هر کار کرده سامانه منو&nbsp;ثبت نام نمیکنه و گفت باز هم سعی خودشو میکنه و با توجه به اینکه فردا اولین امتحان ترمیم معدل هست به شدت به هم ریختم به نظر شما مشکل از چی میتونه باشه در ضمن من نظام قدیم بودم و به تازگی دفترچه اعزام به خدمت پست کردم<br>لطفا هر کس میتونه به من کمک کنه


به آموزش و پرورش مراجعه کنید... اگه نشد برای خرداد اقدام کنید...

----------


## Powerfullll

> سلام لطفا هر کس می تونه منو راهنمایی کنه<br>من حدودا یه هفته پبش رفتم برای ترمیم معدل دی ماه ثبت نام کردم ولی دیشب متوجه شدم که ثبت نام من ثبت نشده من هم شماره ی مسئول این کارا رو گیر آوردم و با اون تماس گرفتم و اونم گفت که هر کار کرده سامانه منو&nbsp;ثبت نام نمیکنه و گفت باز هم سعی خودشو میکنه و با توجه به اینکه فردا اولین امتحان ترمیم معدل هست به شدت به هم ریختم به نظر شما مشکل از چی میتونه باشه در ضمن من نظام قدیم بودم و به تازگی دفترچه اعزام به خدمت پست کردم<br>لطفا هر کس میتونه به من کمک کنه


دوست عزیز میفهمم چقدر در فشار هستید . با خوندن نوشته هاتون اصلا حال منم یک لحظه گرفته شد و بهم استرس وارد شد .
به این فکر کنید که چقدر خوب شد که حالا متوجه مشکل میشد و نمی‌مونه برای خرداد هم ترمیم و هم کنکورتون. بعدش هم اینکه زمانی که کاری از دستتون بر نمیاد اون اتفاق رو بپذیرید و باور کنید که حتما حکمتی داره و خدا رو چه دیدی اصلا شاید اینجوری به نفعمه و ...
اکهارت توله یک جمله فوق العاده داره که من زدم روی کمدم و الان یادش افتادم «هر آنچه در لحظه حال وجود دارد را جوری بپذیر که گویی آن را انتخاب کرده ای » 
امیدوارم موفق باشید

----------


## خیار شور

خیلی ممنون

----------


## خیار شور

ببخشید یه سوال داشتم افرادی که ترمیم معدل شرکت کردن براشون تو سامانه پادا اسم نویسی کردن یا نه

----------


## Mahdi.JCHH

> سلام لطفا هر کس می تونه منو راهنمایی کنه<br>من حدودا یه هفته پبش رفتم برای ترمیم معدل دی ماه ثبت نام کردم ولی دیشب متوجه شدم که ثبت نام من ثبت نشده من هم شماره ی مسئول این کارا رو گیر آوردم و با اون تماس گرفتم و اونم گفت که هر کار کرده سامانه منو&nbsp;ثبت نام نمیکنه و گفت باز هم سعی خودشو میکنه و با توجه به اینکه فردا اولین امتحان ترمیم معدل هست به شدت به هم ریختم به نظر شما مشکل از چی میتونه باشه در ضمن من نظام قدیم بودم و به تازگی دفترچه اعزام به خدمت پست کردم<br>لطفا هر کس میتونه به من کمک کنه


واس منم اینجوری شده بود مسئول ثبت نامش گفت برو درست میکنم گفتم همین الان درست کن مدیر اومد به صد نفر زنگ زد گفت درست شده بدون تا فردا رفتم اداره کل آموزش پرورش و آموزش پرورش منطقه که گفت درست شده باید دوباره تو سامانه پادا ثبت نامت کنن بعد ثبت نام میشی
مشکل تو میدونی چی بود گفتی ثبت نام کن اونا گفتن باشه رفتی خونه
من موندم گفتم همین الان ثبت نام کن پرینت انتخاب واحدمم بده
حتی روزی ک کارت ها اومده بود هم من رفتم فارسی حذف کردم با اینکه هرجوری حساب کنی بعده کارت سایت ها بستست
تو کار های اداری فقط باید جدیت داشته باشی و آویزون بازی دراری

----------


## Mahdi.JCHH

> سلام لطفا هر کس می تونه منو راهنمایی کنه<br>من حدودا یه هفته پبش رفتم برای ترمیم معدل دی ماه ثبت نام کردم ولی دیشب متوجه شدم که ثبت نام من ثبت نشده من هم شماره ی مسئول این کارا رو گیر آوردم و با اون تماس گرفتم و اونم گفت که هر کار کرده سامانه منو&nbsp;ثبت نام نمیکنه و گفت باز هم سعی خودشو میکنه و با توجه به اینکه فردا اولین امتحان ترمیم معدل هست به شدت به هم ریختم به نظر شما مشکل از چی میتونه باشه در ضمن من نظام قدیم بودم و به تازگی دفترچه اعزام به خدمت پست کردم<br>لطفا هر کس میتونه به من کمک کنه



ولی من جای تو بودم از خدام بود ک بذارم واس خرداد
اول ۱۰ تا درس تجربی نوشتم بعد کم کم حذف کردم الان ۶ تا میدم ۴ تا خرداد
پس خیالت راحت بذار خرداد چون ۴ تا درس تو کنکور میاد
میمونه عمومی ک باید توی ۲۴ ۲۵ هفته تقسیم کنی روزی ی ساعت بخونی تمومه

----------


## armansa

سلام دوستان 
من دیپلم تجربی 88 گرفتم و پیش دانشگاهی 89 
تو ایین نامه دیدم نوشته اونایی که پیش رو قبل 91 گرفتن باید ایجاد سابقه تحصیلی کنن 
یعنی من فقط باید اون چهار درس فارسی و عربی و زیست و فیزیک رو ایجاد سابقه کنم یا اینکه برای درس هایی مثل اجتماعی و سلامت هم ایجاد سابقه کنم ؟

----------


## ehsan7777777

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mahdi.JCHH


واس منم اینجوری شده بود مسئول ثبت نامش گفت برو درست میکنم گفتم همین الان درست کن مدیر اومد به صد نفر زنگ زد گفت درست شده بدون تا فردا رفتم اداره کل آموزش پرورش و آموزش پرورش منطقه که گفت درست شده باید دوباره تو سامانه پادا ثبت نامت کنن بعد ثبت نام میشی
مشکل تو میدونی چی بود گفتی ثبت نام کن اونا گفتن باشه رفتی خونه
من موندم گفتم همین الان ثبت نام کن پرینت انتخاب واحدمم بده
حتی روزی ک کارت ها اومده بود هم من رفتم فارسی حذف کردم با اینکه هرجوری حساب کنی بعده کارت سایت ها بستست
تو کار های اداری فقط باید جدیت داشته باشی و آویزون بازی دراری


سلام داداش

حال کردن با سمج بودنت .... کلا واسه اداره های ایران همین جوری باید باشی تا کارت راه بیفته .... نمیدونم چجوری بعضی از این کارمندا با این کم کاری که می کنن پول خودشون رو که حلال می دونن هیچ ، پرتوقع هم تشریف دارن و انتظار افزایش حقوق های اونچنانی دارن ( طفلکی کارگر جماعت .....کارگری که حقوقشو یه  صاحب کار میده اگر مثل بعضی از این کارمندا بخواد کم کاری کنه ، به یه هفته نکشیده ، عذرش رو میخوان !!! این هم از عوارض نظام کارمندی ما هست !!!)

بماند ....

یه سوال داشتم .... کی رفتی واسه گرفتن کارت ورود به جلسه ی آزمون ؟؟؟؟ یعنی دقیقا چندم ؟؟؟؟ چون آخه گفتی ازت قبول کردن که یه درس رو حذف کنی ... !!!

در صورتی که من چند روز قبل که رفتم و خواستم یه درس رو حذف کنم ازم قبول نکرد .... !!!

ممنون ازت*

----------


## Mahdi.JCHH

> *
> 
> سلام داداش
> 
> حال کردن با سمج بودنت .... کلا واسه اداره های ایران همین جوری باید باشی تا کارت راه بیفته .... نمیدونم چجوری بعضی از این کارمندا با این کم کاری که می کنن پول خودشون رو که حلال می دونن هیچ ، پرتوقع هم تشریف دارن و انتظار افزایش حقوق های اونچنانی دارن ( طفلکی کارگر جماعت .....کارگری که حقوقشو یه  صاحب کار میده اگر مثل بعضی از این کارمندا بخواد کم کاری کنه ، به یه هفته نکشیده ، عذرش رو میخوان !!! این هم از عوارض نظام کارمندی ما هست !!!)
> 
> بماند ....
> 
> یه سوال داشتم .... کی رفتی واسه گرفتن کارت ورود به جلسه ی آزمون ؟؟؟؟ یعنی دقیقا چندم ؟؟؟؟ چون آخه گفتی ازت قبول کردن که یه درس رو حذف کنی ... !!!
> ...


من چون یبار ثبت نام کردم حذف کردم باز ثبت نام کردم کارتم ۳۰ آذر اومد ولی فارسی خواستم حذف کنم هیچ جوره نمیشه ولی مدیرش واقعا مرد بود زنگ زد آموزش پرورش منطقه به مسئولش گفت حالا این یه دفرو لطف کنین قبول کرد
گفتم سر اینکه مشکل خورده بود ثبت نامم به صد نفر زنگ زد

----------


## Mahdi.JCHH

بعد اینکه اول گفتم اگ غیبت کنم چی میشه گفت چرا غیبت حذف میکنیم به مسئولش گفت حذف کن گفت الان نمیشه مدیره ک واقعا دمش گرم گفت چرا نمیشه فقط مسئول آموزش پرورش منطقه ( حالا من تهرانم منطقه ) باید اوکی بده کلی خودش زنگ زد ک شد 
کلا تو کار اداری باید سمج بود چون خیلی کم پیش میاد ک کسی مثل این مدیره باشه واقعا

----------


## ehsan7777777

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mahdi.JCHH


بعد اینکه اول گفتم اگ غیبت کنم چی میشه گفت چرا غیبت حذف میکنیم به مسئولش گفت حذف کن گفت الان نمیشه مدیره ک واقعا دمش گرم گفت چرا نمیشه فقط مسئول آموزش پرورش منطقه ( حالا من تهرانم منطقه ) باید اوکی بده کلی خودش زنگ زد ک شد 
کلا تو کار اداری باید سمج بود چون خیلی کم پیش میاد ک کسی مثل این مدیره باشه واقعا


خوشحالم که کارت راه افتاد .... 

 قبل از آخر آذر رفتم واسه حذف یکی از دروس ، قبول نکرد و گفت که سامانه بسته شده ... 

راستی یه سوال .... > ما این جا مدرسه بزرگسالانمون فقط بعد از ظهر ها باز هستن ... !!! 

یعنی فرضا اگر مدیر مدرسه هم بخواد به جایی زنگ بزنه اون موقع بعد از ظهر دیگه اداره ای باز نیست !!! 

مدرسه بزرگسالان منطقه شما چطوره ؟؟؟ صرفا بعد از ظهر ها دایر هست یا اینکه صبح ها هم بازن ؟

راستی اگر سر یکی از آزمون های ترمیم غایب کنیم چی میشه ؟؟؟؟ امکانش هست که اون درس رو واسه خرداد ماه بگیریم ؟؟؟

 گمون کنم داخل اون مصوبه گفته شده بود که امکان حذف اون درسی که غایب بودیم هست و میشه واسه خرداد ماه اونو دوباره امتحان داد... درسته ؟؟؟*

----------


## Biomedical Eng

> *
> 
> خوشحالم که کارت راه افتاد .... 
> 
>  قبل از آخر آذر رفتم واسه حذف یکی از دروس ، قبول نکرد و گفت که سامانه بسته شده ... 
> 
> راستی یه سوال .... > ما این جا مدرسه بزرگسالانمون فقط بعد از ظهر ها باز هستن ... !!! 
> 
> یعنی فرضا اگر مدیر مدرسه هم بخواد به جایی زنگ بزنه اون موقع بعد از ظهر دیگه اداره ای باز نیست !!! 
> ...


همشون بعد از ظهرا باز هستن فقط. نگران نباش به موبایل طرف زنگ میزنن اگر جایی لازم بشه شمارش دارن

----------


## Mahdi.JCHH

> *
> 
> خوشحالم که کارت راه افتاد .... 
> 
>  قبل از آخر آذر رفتم واسه حذف یکی از دروس ، قبول نکرد و گفت که سامانه بسته شده ... 
> 
> راستی یه سوال .... > ما این جا مدرسه بزرگسالانمون فقط بعد از ظهر ها باز هستن ... !!! 
> 
> یعنی فرضا اگر مدیر مدرسه هم بخواد به جایی زنگ بزنه اون موقع بعد از ظهر دیگه اداره ای باز نیست !!! 
> ...


مدرسه ای که من ثبت نام کردم بزرگسالان نبود یعنی یه دبیرستان معمولی بود از ۷ صبح باز بود تا ساعت ۲ ولی تایم ثبت نام ترمیم گفت تا ساعت ۱۰ هم پیش اومده ک تو مدرسه مونده باشن
در مورد غیبت هم نمیدونم منم دیدم تو بخشنامه نوشته امکان ثبت نام مجدد هست ولی نمیدونم حالا شامل ما هم میشه یا ن 
من ک ۶ تا درس الان ینی دی ترمیم میکنم ۴ تارو خرداد
عربی زبان هویت سلامت ریاضی فیزیک : دی
فارسی دینی شیمی زیست : خرداد

----------


## Nargesamiri

> مدرسه ای که من ثبت نام کردم بزرگسالان نبود یعنی یه دبیرستان معمولی بود از ۷ صبح باز بود تا ساعت ۲ ولی تایم ثبت نام ترمیم گفت تا ساعت ۱۰ هم پیش اومده ک تو مدرسه مونده باشن
> در مورد غیبت هم نمیدونم منم دیدم تو بخشنامه نوشته امکان ثبت نام مجدد هست ولی نمیدونم حالا شامل ما هم میشه یا ن 
> من ک ۶ تا درس الان ینی دی ترمیم میکنم ۴ تارو خرداد
> عربی زبان هویت سلامت ریاضی فیزیک : دی
> فارسی دینی شیمی زیست : خرداد


اون مدرسه هايي كه عصرا بازن يعني امتحاناشونم عصر برگزار ميشه يا چي؟؟ 
يه سوال؟ كسايي كه ديپلم مجدد هستن با اونايي كه ترميم هستن تو يه روز امتحان ميدن؟! شما اطلاعي دارين؟

----------


## Mahdi.JCHH

> اون مدرسه هايي كه عصرا بازن يعني امتحاناشونم عصر برگزار ميشه يا چي؟؟ 
> يه سوال؟ كسايي كه ديپلم مجدد هستن با اونايي كه ترميم هستن تو يه روز امتحان ميدن؟! شما اطلاعي دارين؟


مدرسه ثبت نام گفتم ن حوزه امتحان
ساعت و حوزه امتحان همه چه اونایی ک ترمیم چه دیپلم مجددن یکیه

----------


## Nargesamiri

> مدرسه ثبت نام گفتم ن حوزه امتحان
> ساعت و حوزه امتحان همه چه اونایی ک ترمیم چه دیپلم مجددن یکیه


اها مرسي
خب كسايي ك ميخان امتحان بدن حوزه امتحانيشون همون مدرسه اي هست كه ثبت نام كردن ديگه! :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## ehsan7777777

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Nargesamiri


اها مرسي
خب كسايي ك ميخان امتحان بدن حوزه امتحانيشون همون مدرسه اي هست كه ثبت نام كردن ديگه!



سلام ....

حوزه امتحانی رو آموزش و پرورش تعیین می کنه ... الزاما حوزه امتحانی اون جایی نیست که میرین و ثبت نام می کنین .... 

ضمنا بچه های ترمیم و دیپلم مجدد داخل یه نوبت همراه با هم امتحان می دن .... حالا شاید حوزه هاشون فرق کنه ( اینو نمیدونم ) ... ولی به این چیزا گیر ندین ... چندان فرقی نمی کنه !!!

موفق باشین ....*

----------


## Nargesamiri

> *
> 
> سلام ....
> 
> حوزه امتحانی رو آموزش و پرورش تعیین می کنه ... الزاما حوزه امتحانی اون جایی نیست که میرین و ثبت نام می کنین .... 
> 
> ضمنا بچه های ترمیم و دیپلم مجدد داخل یه نوبت همراه با هم امتحان می دن .... حالا شاید حوزه هاشون فرق کنه ( اینو نمیدونم ) ... ولی به این چیزا گیر ندین ... چندان فرقی نمی کنه !!!
> 
> موفق باشین ....*


اها ممنون 
من فكر كردم همونجايي كه ثبت نام كرديم ميريم امتحان ميديم
اطلاعي نداشتم چون من ديپلم مجدد هستم واسه خرداد بايد امتحان بدم راجب به اين موضوع نميدونستم :Yahoo (9):  :Yahoo (9):

----------

